# Sitka Hunting Clothes



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I elected to go with the First Lite Sanctuary set. Major factors for me was the Sitka Fanatic didn’t have a hood! I layered with merino wool base and UA thermals then the First Lite. I was very warm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That would be my biggest gripe about the Fanatic jacket!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> I've got the Sitka Fanatic system (newest version).


When you say full system, what does that entail?


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> When you say full system, what does that entail?


Bibs and jacket... I don't have the vest or the backpack. Their Fanatic gloves and hat are nothing special. Although their Incinerator GTX hat is mighty nice... I think it's worth the buy.


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Incinerator GTX hat is excellent.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

It's the only Sitka item I own. Worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

This is not meant to offend anyone, but if you are simply looking to stay warm in a treestand there are many much less expensive options to choose from.
That said, most First Lite, Kuiu and Sitka stuff is good stuff...
I'm intrigued by the new wind defender stuff from Kings Camo. Its a bib and jacket in the $200 range, and I'm sure they'll be on sale at some point in the next year.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

UPHuntr said:


> I finally broke down and bought a sitka Stratus system three years ago and have since added the Fanatic system to my arsenal.


 Have you also got the Stratus jacket? If so, your comments about it compared to the bibs.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I went back to a wool hunting jacket, dark green not the red and black. Paid around 250 for it.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

I’m happy with my Codet wool bibs. Soft quiet warm.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

I tend to be one of those guys who looks for the least-cost, palatable option...probably why I drink a lot of PBR.

That being said, I have tried a lot of cold-weather gear over the years, with min cost in mind. And, as I am sure is the case with a number of you, it's my hands and feet that drive me from the stand (5' 10" 165 soaking wet). I have come up with the following as lower-cost solutions:

1. Hands: I hate shooting with any type of glove on. Drives me nuts. I use a thinsulate muff (~400 g) and a hand warmer. I'll also wear a pair of light shooting gloves to the stand, but I pitch them as soon as I am settled. ($40)
2. Feet: 2400 g guide gear rubber boots and Arctic Shield boot covers with a foot warmer in each. ($120)
3. Body: neoprene union suit, and as many layers as I can afford to wear based on the set. Late season, I try to hunt places that I know EXACTLY where the deer are coming through. If I position myself correctly, all I need to do is draw and shoot. So I can get away with my Arctic shield Insulator Suit. I do also own a set of Cabela's berber fleece with the wind sheer that is great if I know I might have to move around to get a shot. Both are very warm IMO, though there is a tradeoff with the warmth and mobility. ($200 for either option)

So for about $360, I have it all. TBH, I've never considered KUIU, Sitka, or FL, because I've always been unable to find something cheaper that has met my needs. Gives me more money for PBR too!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Soooo Sitka calls a bib and coat a "system".


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I only wear wool and fleece, nothing else is quiet enough for me. Wool bibs and a Stormkloth II fleece jacket. Unfortunately Stormkloth II is out of business, it was the best hunting gear. Completely silent, warm, windproof, waterproof, and with pit zips so you can walk and still hunt in it. You can still find them on eBay once in awhile. They made a pant and a jacket, but I only have the jacket. Wish I bought the pants when they were still in business.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Give me a flannel shirt and Camo pants and let me loose in the woods. Don't need that damn Sitka sh*t I'd take that money and buy another gun or fishing rods and reels.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Soooo Sitka calls a bib and coat a "system".


Oddly enough they do refer to their stuff as a system: https://www.sitkagear.com/system-builder


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Soooo Sitka calls a bib and coat a "system".


That’s one of the ways the discerning camo buyer can be assured that it’s cool. 

Another way to judge is by looking at how much slow-mo is in their promo videos.

This same gentleman doesn’t “use” gear, instead he “runs” it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol you guys are brutal. So does the "system" come with a splint to help hold your pinky up when drawing your bow?

The older and more money I have the more I lean toward quality. Its always a *balance* though. I'm not gonna go out and buy SnapOn tools when a middle of the road priced set is more than adequate. In this particular case, I think they're overpriced. But that's just me. I also used to ride a snowmobile without a matching, sled branded suit


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

As someone who sprung for a whole lot of top dollar First Lite after years of using middle shelf brands (scent lok, scent blocker, field and steam, cabelas, etc) the quality and durability is generally much improved and I am much more comfortable in the stand and on the move for longer periods of time. 

The cost delta, for me, was worth it as I am the kind of person that strongly dislikes having to replace things on an annual basis unless the design or utility simply demanded regular retirement. Most of my first lite gear is holding up admirably for the dozens (maybe even 100+) of hours of wear and tear I subject it to annually. I can’t say that about the many scent lok pieces I previously owned which zippers broke, sleeves ripped, and stitching came undone. No not all first lite is a home run but the majority of it was worth the cost of admission. 

I have read dozens (maybe even hundreds) of similar reviews of Sitka. The fact stands that for every hunter who can’t get over the sticker shock there are a dozen who feel the cost was more than justified. 

Lastly, and someone else already said it, spend your money how you want to. Don’t let the peanut gallery tell you how to spend your hard earned money. You have to make an adult finance decision and rationalize if spending that kind of money on hunting clothing fits into your personal budget and annual hunting expenses. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> I went back to a wool hunting jacket, dark green not the red and black. Paid around 250 for it.


That's what I primarily use now. I have a jacket and bibs. I wear that stuff unless it is raining or snowing. Problem is, that I've worn it so much the threads are wearing out in places.

Wow, good thing I didn't see the Incinerator at Jay's. Would have had to run out of the store.

https://www.sitkagear.com/products/incinerator-jacket/elevated-ii


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Botiz said:


> That’s one of the ways the discerning camo buyer can be assured that it’s cool.
> 
> Another way to judge is by looking at how much slow-mo is in their promo videos.
> 
> This same gentleman doesn’t “use” gear, instead he “runs” it.


It also has to have the term “tactical” in either the product description or ad.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

For those that have used both, is the Sitka stuff better quality overall than the older Cabela’s MT050 stuff? Not the recent stuff, but the older versions from at least 10 years ago.

My MT050 uninsulated scent loc bibs I think have finished their last season for me. They weren’t cheap when I bought them, but I’ve worn them literally thousands of hours in the field. Looking for a equal replacement. Don’t care if it has a scent liner in it though.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

jatc said:


> For those that have used both, is the Sitka stuff better quality overall than the older Cabela’s MT050 stuff? Not the recent stuff, but the older versions from at least 10 years ago.
> 
> My MT050 uninsulated scent loc bibs I think have finished their last season for me. They weren’t cheap when I bought them, but I’ve worn them literally thousands of hours in the field. Looking for a equal replacement. Don’t care if it has a scent liner in it though.


that’s not really a comparison...I have a set of the older mt050 and it hasn’t come off the hanger the past 2 years, the Sitka has. 
Everyone has their priorities for what they want and what they spend, and that’s just fine. Some want a new truck every 3-4 years, while the same ol one is good to others for 15-20 years...just a matter of personal perspective. Personally, I don’t spend every weekend, 8 months a year working on my woods to cut corners when it comes to hunt time and comfort and setting still on stand, but that is my choice. I have less than $100 into 2 sets of Sitka by timing out sales, promotions, gift cards, cc points, etc, and that includes multiple sets of gloves, hats, etc...there are some other brands that may be comparable, but I’d be hard pressed to give up the Sitka. The sticker shock is huge, but if planned and shopped properly, and taken good care of...will cost more up front, but be cheaper in the long run, compared to guys that have to have new every few years. Not that one is more right or wrong than another, just a personal view.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Opportunity to get FL at 30% discount. Gonna try the Obsidian Merino pants.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

NormD said:


> Opportunity to get FL at 30% discount. Gonna try the Obsidian Merino pants.


Nice pants. Great for early season and layering. 

Warning: They will NOT hold up to heavy brush busting and brambles. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Good to know. Thanks for the info.


d_rek said:


> Nice pants. Great for early season and layering.
> 
> Warning: They will NOT hold up to heavy brush busting and brambles. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Soooo Sitka calls a bib and coat a "system".


You know when it's called a "system" and a co-signer is required to buy their gear, it's gonna get expensive. I don't doubt they make very nice stuff, but at that price, geez. There are a lot of quality options these days to stay warm without that kind of cash outlay.

If they come up with a "system" to keep my toes warm, I'll pay a premium for that.


----------



## DAW416 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I have Sitka Stratus jacket and pants (wish I got the bibs instead). Great set for ~60°F down to about 25°F. I run a battery heated puffer underneath. Staying warm is also science, as is getting cold. Protect extremities (feet and hands), core and neck. I can sit all day in the stratus stuff with 2000gram boots, foot warmers, hand warmers in a muff and heated mid-layer. As for the camo pattern, seems to work well. I haven't been busted yet when a deer looks right at me in my saddle, and I've had dozens look right at me.
> 
> The Sitka Stratus stuff is definitely windproof. However, it is not waterproof. The issue with Sitka, and some other lines like Scent Lok is that they have early season, mid season, and late season stuff. One has to buy 2-3 sets to cover October through December weather in Michigan. Honestly, I don't like that. Give me two options. Windproof and waterproof should be a must. But, they are catering to nationwide hunters too.
> 
> ...


Picked up the Pnuma waypoint set, the merino base layers, and a few accessories last year around the holidays. Just finishing up first full season with it and I gotta say I couldn’t be happier with the stuff. I got a sweet deal on all items. They had a sale last year, 40% off all orders over $300. $800 worth for $550 shipped to the door. Plus lifetime warranty and was shipped with a real nice branded dry bag. I do like the new caza pattern for Michigan hunting but am happy with my purchase!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DAW416 (Feb 12, 2011)

DAW416 said:


> Picked up the Pnuma waypoint set, the merino base layers, and a few accessories last year around the holidays. Just finishing up first full season with it and I gotta say I couldn’t be happier with the stuff. I got a sweet deal on all items. They had a sale last year, 40% off all orders over $300. $800 worth for $550 shipped to the door. Plus lifetime warranty and was shipped with a real nice branded dry bag. I do like the new caza pattern for Michigan hunting but am happy with my purchase!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry, sale was 30% over $400. Saved me almost $250.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Have Sitka and am happy i do. Liked it so much i gave my pops the "system" for christmas a couple years back. He hasn't used his heater since. Yes it is pricey, but the "get what you pay for" thing is true. I also agree with all of the posts regarding the investment return. If i spent $3k for everything and i use it for 15 years i will be fine with that... (I had my Browning suit 18 years - and when i bought it i paid 100% in plastic - meaning i couldn't afford it and could of gone cheaper.. but have no regrets). I tried a scent lok suit between my Browning and Sitka and it lasted somewhere between 2-3 years... zippers breaking, strings coming loose, fading, etc. I didn't save any money when i spent that $300 ish on that versus a more expensive suit... 

A quick maybe useless analogy (or maybe i am just sharing my monthly argument with the wife). A 3/4 ton Denali truck that cost $70k that you keep 10 years is not twice as much money as a Town and Country van you spend $35k on and keep 3 years (and start complaining about in year 2). Ha! Yes... she wants another van... Ha!


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I have the incinerator jacket and bibs. It was expensive but its awesome. I smile every time I put it on. It’s increased my time on stand by more than double. I also wore it on rifle opener in northern mi. It rained nearly all day and 40 plus mph wind with temps in the 30’s. I stayed dry and warm hanging from a saddle. The fit is awesome and very adjustable. I love the hood it seals to your face and can be adjusted to fit your head so when you look side to side the hood feels like a knit hat. I used to wear so many layers that it was tough to move. And when you did you were sweating like crazy. This was a game changer for mobile hunting. If it’s dry out I do pack in the coat. But I haven’t the last few times that I was out just unzipped it. The bottom of the legs are not insulated and can fit inside of boots or over my Baffin impacts.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

I’m all for quality gear and price usually is not a factor, so if you want cold weather gear look at Shiver Shield. It’s not cheap but you can get good deals on it from time to time. The fit and finish are not equal to Sitka, however NOTHING will keep you warmer on stand with the lightest of base layers underneath. It’s very thin for what it does, no bulky layers underneath and you pretty much can’t get cold in it. One caveat is you don’t want to do a lot of walking in it and they have it in sizes for manly men
I’m also 5’16 and about 285.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

tenring said:


> You know when it's called a "system" and a co-signer is required to buy their gear, it's gonna get expensive. I don't doubt they make very nice stuff, but at that price, geez. There are a lot of quality options these days to stay warm without that kind of cash outlay.
> 
> If they come up with a "system" to keep my toes warm, I'll pay a premium for that.


Me too! The only part of me that gets cold.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HuronView said:


> I tend to be one of those guys who looks for the least-cost, *palatable* option...probably why I drink a lot of *PBR*.



You used "palatable" and PBR in the same sentence! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I have 2 Sitka ball caps because QDMA offered them with their logo ($40 total).
I'm an unabashed KUIU guy....because I'm old....and I can afford it.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Seldom said:


> Have you also got the Stratus jacket? If so, your comments about it compared to the bibs.


Yes I have the coat and bibs. The coat is nice for bow season with it being wind stopper but once you get into the below 32 degree days you will get cold. You could always but a puffy vest to wear under the coat but that is about all that there is room for. The bids do give you chest and back more warmth versus having just the pants. My buddy didn't get the bibs and now wished he had just for the little bit of added warmth on his back on windy days.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

So where is a good store with a large selection to try on some of these different high end brands? Willing to travel. Need new camo for next season and spending lots of money will be good motivation to keep the weight off


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

jatc said:


> For those that have used both, is the Sitka stuff better quality overall than the older Cabela’s MT050 stuff? Not the recent stuff, but the older versions from at least 10 years ago.
> 
> My MT050 uninsulated scent loc bibs I think have finished their last season for me. They weren’t cheap when I bought them, but I’ve worn them literally thousands of hours in the field. Looking for a equal replacement. Don’t care if it has a scent liner in it though.


My hunting buddy still has his MT050 Cabelas suit from 15 years ago and he just but the Sitka Fanatic suit. He says the Sitka is liter, quieter, and warmer then his MT050. He still uses his MT stuff as back up.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> So where is a good store with a large selection to try on some of these different high end brands? Willing to travel. Need new camo for next season and spending lots of money will be good motivation to keep the weight off


I don’t know about today but Jay’s N of Clare had a good selection a couple years ago.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

UPHuntr said:


> My hunting buddy still has his MT050 Cabelas suit from 15 years ago and he just but the Sitka Fanatic suit. He says the Sitka is liter, quieter, and warmer then his MT050. He still uses his MT stuff as back up.


Thanks for the info. I’m pretty sure I will pull the trigger on the fanatic bibs. The cost doesn’t bother me as long as the quality is there.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

jatc said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m pretty sure I will pull the trigger on the fanatic bibs. The cost doesn’t bother me as long as the quality is there.


That’s what I bought first and liked them so well I bought the coat.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Stubee said:


> I don’t know about today but Jay’s N of Clare had a good selection a couple years ago.


Thanks. I will give them a call to see what they have. I never got cold until I lost most of my insulation


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> So where is a good store with a large selection to try on some of these different high end brands? Willing to travel. Need new camo for next season and spending lots of money will be good motivation to keep the weight off


I lost a lot of weight and remind my self how much my “system” cost when I’m craving sweets


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> I’m all for quality gear and price usually is not a factor, so if you want cold weather gear look at Shiver Shield. It’s not cheap but you can get good deals on it from time to time. The fit and finish are not equal to Sitka, however NOTHING will keep you warmer on stand with the lightest of base layers underneath. It’s very thin for what it does, no bulky layers underneath and you pretty much can’t get cold in it. One caveat is you don’t want to do a lot of walking in it and they have it in sizes for manly men
> I’m also 5’16 and about 285.
> 
> 
> ...


 Never heard of Shiver Shield before. Just looked it up. Doesn't look very heavy/bulky. Is it good for long sits in the cold? Is it quiet?


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I just hunted in some of my Sitka gear for the first time yesterday evening. Granted it was only about 30 degrees with a light breeze and some flurries but I have to say I was impressed with how warm it was for how light and non bulky it is. I was actually quite over dressed on my top half with the heavy merino base layer, fanatic hoody, Celsius jacket and Fanatic vest. That being said I love the fact that the fanatic vest and jacket have the hand warmer muff built in. I like using a hand warmer however hated using them while in my tree saddle. The Fanatic gear worked great with the saddle. My lower half was surprisingly warm with just the heavy merino base layer, a pair of under armor long johns, and the Equinox pants which are very comfortable.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Joking, but the day I laid down, what was it $900 ? on a set of outerwear would be the same day I laid down $10,000 for a fenced in deer hunt ! lol........my jacket & bibs came from Meijers at a year end sale of 50% off, lol....both reversible camo to snow camo & at least 10 years old....I have spent more on Duck hunting, got gore tex? when it 1st came out....if I know it's going to rain deer hunting, I'll wear a modestly priced Columbia coat with liner, like this year on opening day of rifle....

Spent 2 years on Kodiak AK back in the 80's, I took 90 days vacation, all hunting & fishing....gore tex, cell phones, gps, etc. ?!?!....what the hell ya talking about :lol: !!....we still used pvc. H&H rain jackets, lol....but if you have money to burn, then spend it imo....

You can make clothes work for far less money, just be smart and actually think about it....actually love my old "Meijer" set up but it is worn out....got a new coat at Northwoods last year XXL under $120 & love it, got new bibs this year same place, $110....that leaves me with $670 to spend on fishing gear ! lol....


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Tried on a few hunting jackets at Dunhams and Meijer's the other day. Made a move as if drawing my bow back and the noise it made was beyond "loud". The brand name was "Habit" and one of the Jacket zippers opened up while zipping it up - not for me - but $450 is not for me either.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the FL sanctuary "system" and absolutely love it. I have pulled all dayers in it at 30 degrees, and 3-4 hour hunts in windy 15 degree hunts without issue. I'm the kind of person that gets cold easy. I keep my house at 72 lol. In both cases mentioned I would also use boot blankets. I did however just purchase the iwom which I think could be a step up. I bought it if I ever need to pull an all dayer in 15 degree windy conditions. I like the fact I don't need the boot blankets with it either. I haven't actually put it through that test yet. I've used it once at calm 26 degrees for 5 hours and was toasty. I've had a heater body suit forever that I just don't like because I can't hold my weapon in it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

50incher said:


> Joking, but the day I laid down, what was it $900 ? on a set of outerwear would be the same day I laid down $10,000 for a fenced in deer hunt !


Would you do the high fenced hunt in your $900 system?


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> Would you do the high fenced hunt in your $900 system?


Not even if I hit the lottery, thanks but no thanks....


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Never heard of Shiver Shield before. Just looked it up. Doesn't look very heavy/bulky. Is it good for long sits in the cold? Is it quiet?


It can’t be beat for long sits in the cold, with a light weight base layer underneath, that’s it. And it is quiet.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Reading through this thread it seems like a lot can be accomplished by using high quality base layers. My current extreme weather outer layer is a Rivers West duck hunting style parka. It is a waterproof fleece type material that is thin but warm. While it may not be in style, it is functional.


----------



## DBosch (Nov 15, 2017)

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> I’m all for quality gear and price usually is not a factor, so if you want cold weather gear look at Shiver Shield. It’s not cheap but you can get good deals on it from time to time. The fit and finish are not equal to Sitka, however NOTHING will keep you warmer on stand with the lightest of base layers underneath. It’s very thin for what it does, no bulky layers underneath and you pretty much can’t get cold in it. One caveat is you don’t want to do a lot of walking in it and they have it in sizes for manly men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p


YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> I’m all for quality gear and price usually is not a factor, so if you want cold weather gear look at Shiver Shield. It’s not cheap but you can get good deals on it from time to time. The fit and finish are not equal to Sitka, however NOTHING will keep you warmer on stand with the lightest of base layers underneath. It’s very thin for what it does, no bulky layers underneath and you pretty much can’t get cold in it. One caveat is you don’t want to do a lot of walking in it and they have it in sizes for manly men
> I’m also 5’16 and about 285.
> 
> 
> ...


Have not had a chance to try mine yet but my wife loves hers. Great people to deal with


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

I used to knock Sitka, primarily because of the price. After buying a few pieces and trying it out, it's worth every penny. Not only is it the warmest and most windproof stuff I've ever used, but the quality of materials, finish and functionality is second to none. With that said, I always try and buy when it's 25-30% off.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I have Columbia Gallatin Range wool bibs and parkas I picked up 15-20 years ago. First set was retail, maybe $70 per item. Later on I picked up two more bibs and parkas in the offseason for $20-30 each item. I knew they may discontinue offering wool, and they did. 

That’s stuff is so good, I wouldn’t want anything else. Probably quit making it because it lasts too long and they really can’t make money. Funny thing is it works in any conditions from 50 degrees down to -20 degrees (lowest temp I’ve worn it in). Obviously I’m layering depending on conditions, but who isn’t layering? 

Spending that kind of money on Sitka clothes is an each to his own thing.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

ErieH2O said:


> Reading through this thread it seems like a lot can be accomplished by using high quality base layers. My current extreme weather outer layer is a Rivers West duck hunting style parka. It is a waterproof fleece type material that is thin but warm. While it may not be in style, it is functional.


LL Bean thermal underwear and Smartwool Socks are very important to me. 

Honestly, when it’s really cold, my hands and feet are the challenge. Your body is going to centralize your heat. Countercurrent heat exchange will kick in and cool your limbs no matter what you do. Great mittens, hand muffs, hand warmers and boot blankets are where it makes the biggest difference in my opinion. 

My feet tend to sweat, so dry feet is my limiting factor. Extra socks is important (lessons from the military anyone?). Also, I figured out taking my boots off, putting on the boot blankets without boots and sticking a hand warmer in each is really effective. Keeps my feet dryer and a massive dead air layer.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

7mmsendero said:


> I have Columbia Gallatin Range wool bibs and parkas I picked up 15-20 years ago. First set was retail, maybe $70 per item. Later on I picked up two more bibs and parkas in the offseason for $20-30 each item. I knew they may discontinue offering wool, and they did.
> 
> That’s stuff is so good, I wouldn’t want anything else. Probably quit making it because it lasts too long and they really can’t make money. Funny thing is it works in any conditions from 50 degrees down to -20 degrees (lowest temp I’ve worn it in). Obviously I’m layering depending on conditions, but who isn’t layering?
> 
> Spending that kind of money on Sitka clothes is an each to his own thing.


I've got those Bibs. Love 'em. Very warm and quiet. A mouse chewed a hole in the leg, so I sewed it up, but other than that, they're still going strong. I wear them for ice fishing too.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

IceHog said:


> I used to knock Sitka, primarily because of the price. After buying a few pieces and trying it out, it's worth every penny. Not only is it the warmest and most windproof stuff I've ever used, but the quality of materials, finish and functionality is second to none. With that said, I always try and buy when it's 25-30% off.


I'd like to toss another option out there. First, having read this thread and hearing so much about Sitka gear. I went to cabela's and tried on their goretex parka. It fit well (xl) and was pretty light. But the pit zippers were very light almost dainty. Add to that it was made in China. So, I looked at Watershed which some of you may be familiar with from work experience. They make a wide variety of rain gear for most price ranges and jobs. I bought a delta parka in olive drab with black cordura reinforcements for the sleeves and an extra layer of goretex for the shoulders. So, the body and sleeves are three layers and the shoulder girdle is four layers. The pit zips are heavy duty and I wore it Moose hunting in newfoundland. I had had zero issues. It's hood is excellent and I chose one that did not tuck away. 

I understand the power marketing like we see on youtube has on sportsmen. But, before you ship money over to China take a look at this American made product. I think you'll like what you see. 
StormForce Parka
Good Hunting.


----------

